# Bodypower what a load of crap



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Went 3 years a go to bodypower and was amazing could walk around see some of the pros a fair few samples see some new products.

Decided to go this year 6 of us went what a load of crap could just make out some of the pros through the mountains of crowds

had to que 20 min at any stand just to get one sachet of protein never mind about seeing any new products or getting any. Places was full of little divs and a good % didnt even look like they had set foot in a gym.

Wont be going again was a waste of time coming all the way from Leeds.

Rant over


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> Went 3 years a go to bodypower and was amazing could walk around see some of the pros a fair few samples see some new products.
> 
> Decided to go this year 6 of us went what a load of crap could just make out some of the pros through the mountains of crowds
> 
> ...


Was my first time. Travelled 7 hours to get there and left after 55 mins. Didn't really know what to expect but other than some martial arts, the comp and the powerlifting there wasn't much other than walls of protein powder and pre workouts which I don't use. Doubt I'll go again.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

was tempted to go but thought id look a tit as i havent been training that long, sounds like some people were not bothered about looking a cock!


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Was my first time. Travelled 7 hours to get there and left after 55 mins. Didn't really know what to expect but other than some martial arts, the comp and the powerlifting there wasn't much other than walls of protein powder and pre workouts which I don't use. Doubt I'll go again.


I stayed about the same! i dont mind looking at new products and seeing some of the pros and fitness girls dont even mind queing if im getting something decent! what i do mind is queing 20min with a load of little divs and chavs who dont train, dont want to see the pros just want there photo taking with a pretty girl to put on there chumpbook page


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Happy I stayed at home sounds like there just trying to fit to many people through the doors


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I can imagine it all being a bit cringey, which is why I've never been.

Got a few mates who work it each year to fulfil sponsorship agreements etc, don't know anyone who'd go their for a day out though.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Was my first time. Travelled 7 hours to get there and left after 55 mins. Didn't really know what to expect but other than some martial arts, the comp and the powerlifting there wasn't much other than walls of protein powder and pre workouts which I don't use. Doubt I'll go again.


Was a pleasure meeting you though buddy, sorry for just pouncing on you like that


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

This post needs a dislike button! I thought it was really good, apart from ques. Gutted i didnt get a weekend pass tbh but thats just me and first time seeing pros, guess i was "star struck"


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

resten said:


> Was a pleasure meeting you though buddy, sorry for just pouncing on you like that


You too mate, and its fine mate got approached by a fair few tbf. Im not easy to miss Haha.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mmmmmmm, l have wanted to go for yrs but now not so sure.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

jason7474utd said:


> Went 3 years a go to bodypower and was amazing could walk around see some of the pros a fair few samples see some new products.
> 
> Decided to go this year 6 of us went what a load of crap could just make out some of the pros through the mountains of crowds
> 
> ...


Poor you  I'm from Leeds too and I was really wanting to go but I think you may have put me off next year


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Trust me mate, previous years were much better. Much more space to walk around, less time queuing, plenty of samples for everybody...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Don't feel bad for not going now thought I was missing something. Thanks guys.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmm, l have wanted to go for yrs but now not so sure.


I wouldnt bother milky 3 years ago i thought it was ace and id seen people complain about the overcrowding this year and just didnt think it would be as bad on sunday id hate to see what saterday was like! my mate wanted to go within about 10 minutes in his words too many cuffed jean, vest wearing kids who wouldnt know a good workout if it slapped them in the face


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Poor you  I'm from Leeds too and I was really wanting to go but I think you may have put me off next year


save the petrol money mate it was a shambels


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Only bad point for me was that it was literally impossible to walk around the powerlifting area. Would take 10 minutes just to get through one side of it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jason7474utd said:


> I wouldnt bother milky 3 years ago i thought it was ace and id seen people complain about the overcrowding this year and just didnt think it would be as bad on sunday id hate to see what saterday was like! my mate wanted to go within about 10 minutes in his words too many cuffed jean, vest wearing kids who wouldnt know a good workout if it slapped them in the face


Please tell me people didn't wear vests FFS....


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Milky said:


> Please tell me people didn't wear vests FFS....


Think of your typical fitness first or virgin active poser and thats what a good % of the people there were


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jason7474utd said:


> Think of your typical fitness first or virgin active poser and thats what a good % of the people there were


----------



## T Rex83 (Apr 12, 2012)

I went yesterday, stood in line for 40 mins waiting to meet Phil and then he went for lunch for 30mins and by the time he came back I would've had to wait another 30 mins for my chance to have a chat, I decided no thanks and left the line when he went for lunch, wasn't keen on wasting nearly 2 hours in line to meet him, I am a huge fan but no thanks, and It did seen like they were trying to get as many cattle through the turnstiles as possible, heaps more crowded than last year, doubt ill go next year just not worth the hassle tbh.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

jason7474utd said:


> Think of your typical fitness first or virgin active poser and thats what a good % of the people there were


Oh my god I am cringing at the thought!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> save the petrol money mate it was a shambels


Never mind petrol money this weekend cost me a grand with hotel, beer and food lol


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> Please tell me people didn't wear vests FFS....


75% of the young crowd in fcuking vests...pathetic!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Never mind petrol money this weekend cost me a grand with hotel, beer and food lol


 mg:

All in, less than £200 here!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Diegouru said:


> 75% of the young crowd in fcuking vests...pathetic!


I am 16 stone and l wouldn't dream of wearing a vest to one of those events, fu8k me l would have left after 3 minutes l reckon :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

This is what happens when fitness goes to the masses.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> This is what happens when fitness goes to the masses.


Anyway how was Derren Brown mate ?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Was planning on going yesterday but from what ive heard glad i didnt now, too impatient to que up most of the day


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Anyway how was Derren Brown mate ?


Insane mate. Really really good glad I did that rather than que for four hours too look at muscley men

I cannot begin to describe how mental the stuff he did was lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I didnt get to go cos of other priorities

glad i didnt make the effort now i FOOKING hate big queues and lots of chedders


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Please tell me people didn't wear vests FFS....


There was a person in a vest in front of me when watching the USN classic. I wasn't sure if it was a guy or a girl with a short haircut at first.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

The girl from SciTec was extremely hot.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gummyp said:


> The girl from SciTec was extremely hot.
> 
> View attachment 121685


Sweet lord :wub:


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Saw Larissa reiss l.ast year, looks fine till she opens her mouth.sounds like Barry white ! :scared:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Sweet lord :wub:


There was a queue at Scitec stand just to get a pic with her. It was a bit like "CAN YOU GET IN A PIC WITH ME!!!... oh samples.. yeah sure i'll take those"


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

It's all about perspective. Sure the crowds were silly and there were just normal looking people there (I really don't get why this would upset anyone?!) and after a few hours the crowds did get on my wick but I really enjoyed it.

It was great to see so many people enthusiastic about bodybuilding. It was great to see and chat to Pros and other bodybuilders I know. Getting to watch some of the USN UKBFF show was cool. Seeing lots of fitness chicks everywhere was ace! 

I'll be going again next year for sure (if I'm still in the country then).


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Me and my girlfriend really enjoyed it. Yes there were too many people, and the queues were a bit much, but still enjoyed meeting the pros and talking to them. Got a good few tips off of pros about leg training, which is the main reason I went tbh.

I agree with the fact that there were too many guys wearing vests that really shouldn't have been wearing them.

Little unfair to say that there were too many kids that looked like they don't even train, not everyone wants to be a mass monster, some are just happy being athletic, with a sub 12% bodyfat.

That's my 2 cents anyway!


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Glad I didn't go then, was planning on coming up from Cornwall with a mate but when he decided not to go I pulled out of the idea aswell.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

gummyp said:


> The girl from SciTec was extremely hot.
> 
> View attachment 121685


Oh my...


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been twice now but this year you couldn't move waste of money,next year I'm

Gona save my money stay at home and order some protein online rather than spend 60 notes on petrol and 21 on a ticket,and it really was just like everyone is saying little chavs in vests carrying huge bags of mutant mass thinking they are hard


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Please tell me people didn't wear vests FFS....


You would have sh1t a brick yesterday mate, some cvnt in a stringer whos idol was obviously that annoying auz dead fvcker: hair the same, eye brows the same, blatent look a like. He thought he looked the bollox, most thought he looked a ****. Which he was.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

resten said:


> mg:
> 
> All in, less than £200 here!


Fark, that was my drinks bill Saturday night


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmm, l have wanted to go for yrs but now not so sure.


Sounds like it was full of Zyzz loving cnuts.

You'd probably loose it and go on a rampage :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> Sounds like it was full of Zyzz loving cnuts.
> 
> You'd probably loose it and go on a rampage :whistling:


Like Micheal Douglas in " Falling Down " you mean :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Milky said:


> Like Micheal Douglas in " Falling Down " you mean :lol:


Hahaha.

Can picture you throwing 16 year old kids through a wall of protein tubs


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Can picture you throwing 16 year old kids through a wall of protein tubs


I hate the bastards at the best of times :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Milky said:


> I hate the bastards at the best of times :lol:


Laid in to a mate of mine for having some Zyzz picture on quote as his facebook cover photo.

He's lucky he didn't get deleted


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Went to the first one which was epic, and it has slowly go t mega corporate and basically squeezing as many people through the door, result that it isas the above posters say mega overcrowded and, ****. Wont go again.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I must have been one of the only people who didnt get any samples; walked straight to the super gym to see all of the seminars and bypassed the mental queing!! Best of British was ok, Zak Khan is a fvcking monster! Greg Plitt was a little annoying but still quite motivational. Big Z and Karlsen were quite good to listen to (although Big Z didnt really say much), and Kai's talk started well but ended up a bit of a ramble, an entertaining ramble, but a ramble all the same.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Just got back and I'm glad to out of there crowds were mental and had worst hangover ever. Must of been the only person who didn't get any free samples no way was i waiting 15 mins in line for little protein sample.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I've been Friday, Saturday and for an hour or so today,

To be honest we really quite enjoyed it, where else could we of watched an ibbf bodybuilding comp, some powerlifting, Mark Felix doing a training session and a strongman comp on the same weekend in the same place?

The queue's where daft yesterday granted, but there optional, I didn't want to queue to grab a free shaker or have a pic taken with the promo girls so I didn't have to queue anywhere other than the burger grill and subways..

The main gripe for me is £10 a day parking..

Other than that and running out of petrol on the way home on Friday its been a good weekend..

(Note to self when the petrol light starts flashing it isn't ****ing about, and you won't make it to the next garage, and the predicted range display is remarkably inaccurate)


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

went the past 2 years, missed it this year and was gutted till I seen a pics on a mates facebook and seen this post. seems like this year it was mostly the geordie shore and the valleys types on the stands !


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> The main gripe for me is £10 a day parking..


Dopey boll0x here went for the express parking, £20 fvcking quid to park 2 mins walk closer!!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Milky said:


> Like Micheal Douglas in " Falling Down " you mean :lol:


Now that's a film Milky!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Powerlifting was pretty cool tho saw MattGriff in action.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

I got a couple of free tickets for Friday! No more than 5 min queue for all stands got t-shirts shakers and samples!

Went Saturday last year, never again!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I didn't get bombarded by anyone  tbf I was hiding a lot of the time


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> You would have sh1t a brick yesterday mate, some cvnt in a stringer whos idol was obviously that annoying auz dead fvcker: hair the same, eye brows the same, blatent look a like. He thought he looked the bollox, most thought he looked a ****. Which he was.


YES!!! I SAW HIM!!!

And what a c0ck he looked!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> Me and my girlfriend really enjoyed it. Yes there were too many people, and the queues were a bit much, but still enjoyed meeting the pros and talking to them. Got a good few tips off of pros about leg training, which is the main reason I went tbh.
> 
> I agree with the fact that there were too many guys wearing vests that really shouldn't have been wearing them.
> 
> ...


lets hear these tips then mate!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

There was a horrendous synthol freak there today with his giant size barbie girlfriend.

Thought the muscle barbie clothing was a hilarious idea.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I can imagine it being full of summer lifters who have just heard about it lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

went today first time ever, disapointed, 1 sample, ques everywhere and so crowded, saw glimpse's of the pros but stupid ques wernt worth the wait.

met steeve cook thou, and spotted a few members off here


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> lets hear these tips then mate!


Ben Pakulski - Train legs more often, try and train legs every 3-4 days.

Phil Heath - Hack squat, it's underrated, you can use lots of different foot positions to target different leg areas, and don't neglect hamstrings, that's why a lot of people have knee problems, because they don't train their hams as much as their quads.

Anth Bailes - Squat, Squat and more Squat, unless you have back problems or some physical condition that prevents you from doing them, always do them. Being tall is not an excuse.

That's it basically!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> I've been Friday, Saturday and for an hour or so today,
> 
> To be honest we really quite enjoyed it, where else could we of watched an ibbf bodybuilding comp, some powerlifting, Mark Felix doing a training session and a strongman comp on the same weekend in the same place?
> 
> ...


I found this out a few weeks ago. Mine said I had 20 miles left then died :cursing:


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I enjoyed it!

See daz ball guest posing looking top notch, grabbed a couple tees/vests, and met a few of the big motherfcuker pros!



Would have liked to have met kai but theres no way i'm standing in a line for 2 hours for a handshake


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Close enough for me without waiting in line for 2 hours.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I found this out a few weeks ago. Mine said I had 20 miles left then died :cursing:


Think thats pretty much the same as mine said it had left, (vauxhall?)

I've not had it long so I've never ran it that low, won't do again now either..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you think the Olympia is like this ?

A friend of mine repped USN at Fibo last month and they reckon that one is crazy.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Think thats pretty much the same as mine said it had left, (vauxhall?)
> 
> I've not had it long so I've never ran it that low, won't do again now either..


Mine's a Ford Focus and is usually pretty accurate. I probably let it run low too often to be fair.

I've had it nearly 6 years though and it's never done that before.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad I went on Friday. Was my first time at bodypower so thought it was really good, my local supplement shop where in on the bodycoaches stand so I met phil heath, Kev levrone and Dorian without having to wait as was really good. Ronnie Coleman is at my supplement warehouse I use on wednesday afternoon so will be seeing him them.

And I only got a shaker bottle sample, couldnt be bothered to que to jot down a few details for a one off sample. Few of my mates got LOADS about 4-5 t shirts loads of protein bars crazy


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mattye8 said:


> Glad I went on Friday. Was my first time at bodypower so thought it was really good, my local supplement shop where in on the bodycoaches stand so I met phil heath, Kev levrone and Dorian without having to wait as was really good. *Ronnie Coleman* is at my supplement warehouse I use on wednesday afternoon so will be seeing him them.
> 
> And I only got a shaker bottle sample, couldnt be bothered to que to jot down a few details for a one off sample. Few of my mates got LOADS about 4-5 t shirts loads of protein bars crazy


Lol keep it quite , don't want to many there !!


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

So many vest wearing tattoo clad Geordie shore types everywhere.

I saw the zyzz-a-like too, as me mentioned above.

(Also saw someone wearing a zyzz

t-shirt, oh dear)

Crows ruined it. Far too busy to enjoy.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I fancy going to get some tips and see the pro's (plus some free stuff never hurts) but wouldn't be queueing for 2 hours!

I agree wearing a vest to one of these shows a bit wrong


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well I was going had the ticket and had to sell it last week couldn't make it....and I feel happy it was crap....thank you lol


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like everyone had a fab time :thumb:

Glad I stayed at home now.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I went today.. I'm not queing to meet a pro but its good to just see em! The strong lifts comp was awesome this year to.. I got pleanty of free samples from just asking for them! I also think there's loads of kids who just go for the free stuff where as I was happy watching the events they had on and listening to the pro's speak Ect! I'd go again!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Best thing I saw was the axle lifts(I think) and the girls dead lifting. Little black girl about 7 stone lifting 140 and the 16 year old lifting 160.

And of course the scitec stand I stated at for a while until the wife and friend managed to bring me back to earth


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> You would have sh1t a brick yesterday mate, some cvnt in a stringer whos idol was obviously that annoying auz dead fvcker: hair the same, eye brows the same, blatent look a like. He thought he looked the bollox, most thought he looked a ****. Which he was.


I saw that guy, complete fcuking tool.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

Sooo glad I didn't go. Silly Crowds, and little c0cks in vests with designer hair . Sounds like a Fcukin nightmare!


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Just got Home from the show today & Agree with most here, previous years have been a lot better with more free samples but this year just vain pricks in vests. Just stick a t-shirt if ffs! If you're in good shape we can still tell if you where a t-shirt and won't think your a bellend.

I always use the show as a little boost to get me energised again to keep on with training and motivated. Don't want to see some 18yr olds spotty back as shoulders. Think next year I will give it a miss.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

me and my mates had a great day. not as much freebies in the past but still a enjoyable day.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

my mate dave and a fit bird


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Tony you look like the love child of David Furnish and Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Donny dog said:


> Tony you look like the love child of David Furnish and Andrew Lloyd Webber


cheeky ~#=-!"£$%^


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> You would have sh1t a brick yesterday mate, some cvnt in a stringer whos idol was obviously that annoying auz dead fvcker: hair the same, eye brows the same, blatent look a like. He thought he looked the bollox, most thought he looked a ****. Which he was.


I saw this guy as soon as i walked in looked right bellend.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

guvnor82 said:


> I saw this guy as soon as i walked in looked right bellend.


yeh saw him there myself. he was trying to chat up the scitech girl. she made a excuse to get away from him and moved to the other side of the stand. lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I had a good time, but not a patch on last year, way to busy and the organisation on Saturday morning seemed very unoragnised! Bit better today but still didnt live up to last year, and think year by year, it'll just get worse and worse.

The highlight of the weekend though was the Phil Heath seminar this afternoon in the supergym, awesome talk by Phil and he seems very down to earth and just a nice normal guy, he truly is amazing!

And he got his top off! :bounce: This is him off season, due to start prep for the Olympia in a few weeks.......


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

lm absolutely dying for someone to post that they went to bodypower and admit to wearing a vest!!

If the uber pillock who a few others have pointed out as being a lookalike for auz dead (whoever he is) posts i'll be over t' moon.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Donny dog said:


> lm absolutely dying for someone to post that they went to bodypower and admit to wearing a vest!!
> 
> If the uber pillock who a few others have pointed out as being a lookalike for auz dead (whoever he is) posts i'll be over t' moon.


 mg: I wore a vest, but on behalf of my sponsors, and Im a girl so allowable?!?!?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Keeks said:


> The highlight of the weekend though was the Phil Heath seminar this afternoon in the supergym, awesome talk by Phil and he seems very down to earth and just a nice normal guy, he truly is amazing!


Didn't hang about for that this year but it probably was the high light of last years show for me, sooo down to earth, cool guy :cool2:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I honestly don't see the issue in people wearing a vest, whenever I have been to the NEC, it is always hot with all the people and down lights. If someone wants to wear a vest, what does it have to do with anyone else? If you choose to go in a jumper so you sweat all day then that's your choice.

Thanks to those who posted pics and gave their views.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Keeks, I think all can forgive you for wearing a vest, I certainly would not be complaining.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

tony10 said:


>


Fvck me, ET's put on a bit of timber hasn't he?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Keeks said:


> mg: I wore a vest, but on behalf of my sponsors, and Im a girl so allowable?!?!?


l personally don't have an issue with anybody wearing a vest no matter where they are. A few in this thread though seem to be so offended by it id recommend a trip to the doctors for some valium.

Quite a few people on this site are badly in need of a hug it seems. Or laying of the stella/steroids.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

:lol: pmsl


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

liftmore said:


> I think all can forgive you for wearing a vest, I certainly would not be complaining.


Aww thanks. :cowboy:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Keeks said:


> mg: I wore a vest, but on behalf of my sponsors, and Im a girl so allowable?!?!?


Quark do vests? :lol:


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

liftmore said:


> :lol: pmsl


My post was aimed at Keeks!

Me no ****!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> Didn't hang about for that this year but it probably was the high light of last years show for me, sooo down to earth, cool guy :cool2:


Yeah he was ace. I didnt see his talk last year so made sure I saw it this year, and it really was the best bit of the weekend. He is such a cool guy, down to earth and you can relate to what he's saying, and when he's talking like that to a crowd, its like he's actually wanting to do it, not being made to do it as part of a job. Really ace guy, and he just looks out of this world too! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> Quark do vests? :lol:


Not yet, but Im working on it! 



liftmore said:


> My post was aimed at Keeks!
> 
> Me no ****!!


Lol, thanks!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

liftmore said:


> Me no ****!!


That's what you always say the morning after....!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

tony10 said:


>


Damn that scitech bird is smokin...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol at some of the comments in here, you want bodybuilding to be more wide spread and to be excepted, and then when it becomes more popular you moan.

Also, you don't have to be a footballer to enjoy the sport, you don't have to be a boxer to watch a boxing match, so why do you have to be a bodybuilder to go to body power?

Wish I had gone, I would have appreciated being in the same building as the worlds finest top level bodybuilders...


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Zak looking huge!

 Kai looking smug

 And 3 strong men looking bored


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

gummyp said:


> The girl from SciTec was extremely hot.
> 
> View attachment 121685


Looks like Zsuzsanna Toldi to me, the other being Larissa Reis of course.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Best thing I saw was the axle lifts(I think) and the girls dead lifting. Little black girl about 7 stone lifting 140 and the 16 year old lifting 160.
> 
> And of course the scitec stand I stated at for a while until the wife and friend managed to bring me back to earth


not sure about a 16 year old deadlifting 160, but my mates, friend, who's 16, set a british record there today for her 105kg dead, and 52.5kg bench - also a new britsh record, @ 50kg bw


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I went and gotta say I agree with alot of people slightly disappointed yeh alot of the guys there minus the pros and older guys what have been competing a while looked **** tbh intact most the women were in better shape then the guys :-/ I got 2 bottles of free ready to drink protein that's all everything you had to que for and put your details in a computer to get samples OR BUY them for a pound!!! Wtf second year in a row didnt see Phil Heath, I appreciate Dana linn bailey perving on me before quickly turning away when I clocked her 

But yeh it was a overcrowded sweat box good job Manchester to Birmingham ain't to far I'd be ****ed if I travelled from Yorkshire or the north east or something


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cam93 said:


> not sure about a 16 year old deadlifting 160, but my mates, friend, who's 16, set a british record there today for her 105kg dead, and 52.5kg bench - also a new britsh record, @ 50kg bw


She was in the under 65k junior class.

There seemed to be British records falling left right and centre!

Could your mates girl have been the black girl, tiny and damn strong, although there was a similarly impressive and sized white girl there too.

Wish we'd had more time to watch the events.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

watched the girls deadlifting. very impressive.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Got an awful feeling i've been mistaken for a Zyzz look-alike


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Best thing I saw was the axle lifts(I think) and the girls dead lifting. Little black girl about 7 stone lifting 140 and the 16 year old lifting 160.
> 
> And of course the scitec stand I stated at for a while until the wife and friend managed to bring me back to earth





Kimball said:


> She was in the under 65k junior class.
> 
> There seemed to be British records falling left right and centre!
> 
> ...


ah that'd be why! na, her names somthing like larese(?) in the 50kg cat. small white girl, long brown hair?

impressive lifts for a 16 year old, let alone a girl! big respect.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Personally really enjoyed it. Yes it was crowded in parts, and some of the queues were excessive, but you didn't have to queue if you didn't want to. I got plenty of free smaples, t-shirts and shakers without queueing too much really. Met a few people easily enough as well, and enjoyed a lot of talks in the super gym. Interesting listening to the pros talk about how they got started etc. If you haven't been before I'd say go and make your own mind up on it.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cam93 said:


> ah that'd be why! na, her names somthing like larese(?) in the 50kg cat. small white girl, long brown hair?
> 
> impressive lifts for a 16 year old, let alone a girl! big respect.


Yes saw her lift, she was brilliant!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> Got an awful feeling i've been mistaken for a Zyzz look-alike


If you were wearing a muti coloured stringer, with sculptured eyebrows and a fvcking aweful haircut, then @Milky better be getting the ban stick out :2guns:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I really want to go next year.

I'll probably end up with a restraining order though :lol:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Quinn92 said:


> Personally really enjoyed it. Yes it was crowded in parts, and some of the queues were excessive, but you didn't have to queue if you didn't want to. I got plenty of free smaples, t-shirts and shakers without queueing too much really. Met a few people easily enough as well, and enjoyed a lot of talks in the super gym. Interesting listening to the pros talk about how they got started etc. If you haven't been before I'd say go and make your own mind up on it.
> 
> View attachment 121726
> View attachment 121727
> ...


nice hoard.


----------



## lecornu1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Went in 2010 for the weekend (just Saturday and Sunday then). Samples were thrown at you, had 50-100 easy, muscle tech tee, shakers, key chains. Met all the pros (who were there). Good time.

Shame it is not as good now from what you guys said. To be fair though theres people here who havent been or supported it having a moan cause of what people looked like who had paid there way. Bit unfair tbh. Its not just for competitors or bigger guys and there friends. More people who go and are interested the better, regardless of look snd size.

For the record i don't wear vests or look like that zyzz fella from youtube.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

been four years in a row now and its got worse each year. my first year was mint and i loved it. second was ok, third was crap and this year was beyond terrible. the only reason i went this year was because i wanted to do the powerlifting comp. as the years have gone on its just got far too busy, the prices have got stupid, the amount of idiots has increased 10 fold and the amount of free stuff you got has pretty much diapered. its just turned into a money maker now.


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Big disappoint compared to last year, Why was there no free samples given out? So hot in there from the overcrowding I wish I wore a vest and yeah I saw that zyzz c*nt, fake tanned up to f*ck lol


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Akira said:


> Big disappoint compared to last year, Why was there no free samples given out? So hot in there from the overcrowding I wish I wore a vest and yeah I saw that zyzz c*nt, fake tanned up to f*ck lol


Erm no you didnt? He's dead


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Erm no you didnt? He's dead


*zyzz wonnabe then smart ****


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ive always wanted to go, i was guttered this year considering i had the money, but now im glad


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Akira said:


> *zyzz wonnabe then smart ****


OK


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

It was my first expo and I thought it was pretty good.

Only harsh parts were people who queued to see greg plitt and after 2 hours got told he's done....


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Akira said:


> Big disappoint compared to last year, Why was there no free samples given out? So hot in there from the overcrowding I wish I wore a vest and yeah I saw that zyzz c*nt, fake tanned up to f*ck lol


Yep was like being and the man utd parade last week and it was boiling I actually went on the hunt to buy a vest because I was to hot in my tee

Also 10 quid parking!!!! Wtf could of sworn it was a 5er last year


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Lockon said:


> It was my first expo and I thought it was pretty good.
> 
> Only harsh parts were people who queued to see greg plitt and after 2 hours got told he's done....


2 of my mates were in that queue. They said there was no warning, just all of a sudden got told that he was off and he left.

That's basically the only reason they went, said they were gutted


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Think the general opinion from here and chumpbook is that it was rubbish and poorly planned! why was there so much unused space behind the food by the strongman?

from what iv seen on chumpbook the only people that rated it were the fitness center posers who wanted there photo taken with any girl they could find before going and taking there tops off for mens health :no:


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Agree with most here, I didn't think it was too great this year. Still enjoyed having a wonder round, and there was some decent talks; but it was far too busy. I guess that's kind of unavoidable as this kind of thing gains popularity though. Not too fussed on the sample front, I got a few bits but probably less than 10% of what I had last year - this shouldn't really bother people too much though.

More annoying was the ridiculous queues to meet anyone.. again, unavoidable really but was considerably worse than last year even.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

The planning could have been better but I have to say I enjoyed the weekend.

I went with my mate who is wanting to become a fitness model and he's entering his first show in Vegas this August (baptism of fire or what?) so he certainly got a lot out of it. Meeting people like Greg Plitt, Shaun Stafford, Olly Foster etc and getting quite a lot of face time with them all was great. It was interesting seeing other people in the various queues meeting these idols and asking them banal questions like "how can I get better abs?", they all got a short answer and seen off really quickly. Then someone like my pal comes along and asks incisive industry questions and makes it obvious he doesn't need to be schooled in any basics and suddenly they've got all the time in the world to stop and have a good chat.

Yeah it's a pain in the butt having to make your way through throngs of people. There are too many people about everywhere, not just at the NEC. Don't remember the last time I went shopping in a city centre, for exactly that reason! Saturday was a nightmare, Sunday we worked smart - ignored the VIP queue (contradiction in terms that it is), went straight in at 9, and reaped the benefits of there being hardly anyone about. Planned who we wanted to meet and were prepared to queue for around the event timetables.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Akira said:


> Big disappoint compared to last year, Why was there no free samples given out? So hot in there from the overcrowding I wish I wore a vest and yeah I saw that zyzz c*nt, fake tanned up to f*ck lol


Haha, took one look at that guy and said to my mate "Isn't Zyzz dead???"


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

some interesting revievs there was thinking of taking the mrs and her son next year i dou't will go now .but will see how we get on at europes strongest man at end o june rearly looking forward to that one .


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have to admit it was too busy this year, it was my first year working a stand and i was knackered, i went for a walk round half a step at a time and it did my head in.

It seemed to be all set out wrong this year too.

It was a buzz having people ask me for photos, probably only cos the ques for the decent lads was so big tho ;( lol

And I managed to have a good chat with Phil heath so that made it all worth while this year


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone got any more pictures of ZKK at the event. I heard also he delivered a really good speech though can't find any footage of it, anyone know what was said


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

hometrainer said:


> some interesting revievs there was thinking of taking the mrs and her son next year i dou't will go now .but will see how we get on at europes strongest man at end o june rearly looking forward to that one .


Me and the Mrs went last year with a couple of friends, had a great day, even with the rain.

But I do think thats where the Mrs's crush on Eddie Hall started..


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I cant be arrsed reading the rest of the thread, but I'll give my input.

I was dissapointed compared to last year. Way too busy and poorly planned. Met a few people I wanted to without queuing too much. One of the best things about last year was the amount of free samples, lots of different things that I had not tried and probably wouldn't have if it was not for the samples, I actually bought a few things after trying them and liking them. This year they seemed to treat them as gold dust, making people queue or stand in a crowd shouting for them while they through them out like meat to animals, I got some samples yes, but nothing I haven't tried before, they were simply unwilling to give out new products in most cases, and when I asked questions they just seemed uninterested in most cases.

I wanted to buy more than I did, but I just couldn't seem to find anyone who actually seemed to want to sell anything, they just seemed to resent the crowds of people queuing up to put fake email address's into a computer to get a tiny serving of overpriced crap.

Oh, and to @Wheyman, I mentioned UK-m and got nothing more than the other guys there. Promises, promises. Not even a free shaker when we bought 5kg of whey from you. (and the bags they were in broke about 15 minutes later spilling 1kg pouches onto the floor, people almost started queuing thinking we were giving away free samples lol)


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Akira said:


> Big disappoint compared to last year, Why was there no free samples given out? So hot in there from the overcrowding I wish I wore a vest and yeah* I saw that zyzz c*nt, fake tanned up to f*ck lol*


I made a point of blatently laughing at him in the VIP queue


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Brook877 said:


> Me and the Mrs went last year with a couple of friends, had a great day, even with the rain.
> 
> But I do think thats where the Mrs's crush on Eddie Hall started..


my mrs loves him and her six year old son runs up and down the lounge with boxes prentending to be big z and travis ortmier doing a stone carry every time strongman comes on tv.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

i watched neil hill talking about y3t which was quite interesting.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

hometrainer said:


> my mrs loves him and her six year old son runs up and down the lounge with boxes prentending to be big z and travis ortmier doing a stone carry every time strongman comes on tv.


He came into the strongman area on Saturday and I swear it was like being sat next to a puppy, she was "eeking" and trying to get his picture with her sweaty little hand turning into a uncoordinated collection of thumbs.. :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmm, l have wanted to go for yrs but now not so sure.


Sorry didnt relise you wanted to go I could have got you a ticket


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

resten said:


> I made a point of blatently laughing at him in the VIP queue


And he looked like he needed to take his face for a sh't :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dux said:


> And he looked like he needed to take his face for a sh't :lol:


who nis he he isnt even like zyzz exept for the hair. there were some right characters


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I cant be arrsed reading the rest of the thread, but I'll give my input.
> 
> I was dissapointed compared to last year. Way too busy and poorly planned. Met a few people I wanted to without queuing too much. One of the best things about last year was the amount of free samples, lots of different things that I had not tried and probably wouldn't have if it was not for the samples, I actually bought a few things after trying them and liking them. This year they seemed to treat them as gold dust, making people queue or stand in a crowd shouting for them while they through them out like meat to animals, I got some samples yes, but nothing I haven't tried before, they were simply unwilling to give out new products in most cases, and when I asked questions they just seemed uninterested in most cases.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with that, I bought loads last year and didn't bother buying anything this year.

Nobody seemed really interested in selling anything, anywhere, and very few samples to taste and ill be f'ed if I'm going to drive for an hour, walk for 15, pay £10 to park and £20 to get in to queue for the priveledge of buying something I can't taste so might as well have got online.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

squatthis said:


> I cant be arrsed reading the rest of the thread, but I'll give my input.
> 
> I was dissapointed compared to last year. Way too busy and poorly planned. Met a few people I wanted to without queuing too much. One of the best things about last year was the amount of free samples, lots of different things that I had not tried and probably wouldn't have if it was not for the samples, I actually bought a few things after trying them and liking them. This year they seemed to treat them as gold dust, making people queue or stand in a crowd shouting for them while they through them out like meat to animals, I got some samples yes, but nothing I haven't tried before, they were simply unwilling to give out new products in most cases, and when I asked questions they just seemed uninterested in most cases.
> 
> ...


Hi mate sorry about that? Message me your address and ill get a new bag and some goodies sent. we kept running out of our freebies and our store room was miles away taking us 40 mins to wade through the crowd to get them


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> Hi mate sorry about that? Message me your address and ill get a new bag and some goodies sent. we kept running out of our freebies and our store room was miles away taking us 40 mins to wade through the crowd to get them


It's a bit late for the new bag now lol. I don't need to carry them around anymore. TBH, I was a bit dissapointed, I bought your whey as I've used it before and been happy with it, but its not as competitively priced as it used to be.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Hi mate sorry about that? Message me your address and ill get a new bag and some goodies sent. we kept running out of our freebies and our store room was miles away taking us 40 mins to wade through the crowd to get them


I came and said hi as well mate, mentioned UKM and said username and just got the 1 sachet of strawberry (my least favourite from any brand) :sad:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

glad i gave it a miss


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Kimball said:


> I'd agree with that, I bought loads last year and didn't bother buying anything this year.
> 
> Nobody seemed really interested in selling anything, anywhere, and very few samples to taste and ill be f'ed if I'm going to drive for an hour, walk for 15, pay £10 to park and £20 to get in to queue for the priveledge of buying something I can't taste so might as well have got online.


I felt as if a lot of the guys there looked at everyone as if they were just scrounging for free stuff, seemingly forgetting about the price they paid to get in, to park, to eat and to travel there. I asked to try some flavours of a pre-workout drink, and they refused, wanting £25 a tub but refusing to let me try the flavours to find out which I liked. They had every flavour available, but would not open any for tasters. That is one supplement company I will be boycotting.

The nicest guys were those at maxiraw, they had a genuine conversation gave away decent samples of their new WPI with a shaker, and had good offers on. Shame they had no whey there to buy though.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

resten said:


> I came and said hi as well mate, mentioned UKM and said username and just got the 1 sachet of strawberry (my least favourite from any brand) :sad:


Sorry mate maybe not everyone knew to give you guys more !


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

squatthis said:


> It's a bit late for the new bag now lol. I don't need to carry them around anymore. TBH, I was a bit dissapointed, I bought your whey as I've used it before and been happy with it, but its not as competitively priced as it used to be.


no its not whern you compare it with these dubious blends on the market that are cheaper to buy than the raw ingredients from the dairys :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Sorry mate maybe not everyone knew to give you guys more !


It was your good self I was speaking to


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

resten said:


> It was your good self I was speaking to


Really? Sorry pal. the whole event was a blur


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I was there Saturday, and it was insane crowds, tried to turn left as I came through the door - towards the supp stands - but was pretty much impossible. Luckily I was there to watch the Open Strongman comp (@Ewen was competing), so watched that (see Ewens journal for photos) spoke with Mark Felix (Britains Strongest man) and that was all pretty cool. I then wandered down to the supp area at about 4:45 and picked up samples, spoke to @Wheyman, bought what I wanted from the MaxiRaw guys - Cj was super helpful, bumped into several friends, including a couple from BB-ing 25 years ago, god we looked a lot better back then. :lol: Personally got what I wanted from the day. Muay Thai and free running (Parkour) were OK to watch as well.

But the number of blokes, well I use the term loosely, covered in fake tan, with a little bit of muscle mass, and looking a bit malnourished - maybe weighing 10-11 stone - wearing stringer muscle vests designed for the likes of Kai or Zak just made me piss myself laughing. A couple of them as I was walking towards them as they looked so bloody ridiculous. :lol:

Also quite a few guys wearing muscle tops that looked like they had never even opened the door to a gym, let alone been in. I thought I was going to look small in there, but there were more boys in there than meatheads by a long long way.

If it hadn't been for strongman, I would have probably packed up after about an hour or so.

As a side note one of our managers at work used to have the Body Power guys as his clients when he worked at the NEC, and knows that this year they were only expecting maybe 25,000 people for Sat, it was closer to 50,000 in the end apparently.

Oh and got a great neck/shoulder/back massage as I was walking out, that sorted out a shoulder niggle I had had for a couple of weeks. :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Brook877 said:


> He came into the strongman area on Saturday and I swear it was like being sat next to a puppy, she was "eeking" and trying to get his picture with her sweaty little hand turning into a uncoordinated collection of thumbs.. :lol:


i wondred why my mrs bought me a camera for my birthday!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

To be fair on the traders, the free samples, costs of stand, costs of rent, costs of staffing, etc you can't blame them for wanting something in return for the freebies. Given that there was a lot more than anticipated, you can't blame those exhibiting for running low or running out if stock/samples. The costs of exhibiting at NEC is quite a lot in my opinion.

On the other hand maybe the exhibitors and promotors will learn from this weekend. Perhaps they need extra halls.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> To be fair on the traders, the free samples, costs of stand, costs of rent, costs of staffing, etc you can't blame them for wanting something in return for the freebies. Given that there was a lot more than anticipated, you can't blame those exhibiting for running low or running out if stock/samples. The costs of exhibiting at NEC is quite a lot in my opinion.
> 
> On the other hand maybe the exhibitors and promotors will learn from this weekend. Perhaps they need extra halls.


But what about the costs for us punters? Can't blame us for wanting something back.

As I said previously, when I had samples which I enjoyed even months after the weekend, I ordered online, therefore increasing their sales. I'm not going to drop good money for supplements they can't even be bothered letting me try out beforehand. Plus, remember that the profit margins that the big brands work with are huge.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

squatthis said:


> But what about the costs for us punters? Can't blame us for wanting something back.
> 
> As I said previously, when I had samples which I enjoyed even months after the weekend, I ordered online, therefore increasing their sales. I'm not going to drop good money for supplements they can't even be bothered letting me try out beforehand. Plus, remember that the profit margins that the big brands work with are huge.


We get cgarged a hell of a lot for a stand and we -pay our atheletes so I wouldnt blame the stands.

most stands expected a turn out of arounf 25000 and I hear more like 50000 - 55000 turned up, we dont get any discount for handing out double the amount of freebies.

We at least timed the handing out of samples so we ran out at 4.45 on sunday.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I felt as if a lot of the guys there looked at everyone as if they were just scrounging for free stuff, seemingly forgetting about the price they paid to get in, to park, to eat and to travel there. I asked to try some flavours of a pre-workout drink, and they refused, wanting £25 a tub but refusing to let me try the flavours to find out which I liked. They had every flavour available, but would not open any for tasters. That is one supplement company I will be boycotting.
> 
> The nicest guys were those at maxiraw, they had a genuine conversation gave away decent samples of their new WPI with a shaker, and had good offers on. Shame they had no whey there to buy though.


Exactly my issue, why go to a show and not be able to taste the whey you're buying.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> no its not whern you compare it with these dubious blends on the market that are cheaper to buy than the raw ingredients from the dairys :whistling:


Quite a claim. Care to identify these dubious blends to save us all from falling foul?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Quite a claim. Care to identify these dubious blends to save us all from falling foul?


simply look up trade prices of whey concentrate isolate etc lookm at what they say is in a blend and think about the cost of the tub, distribution, advertising and profit margin then think, is this to good to be true? I saw lots of fat guys swearing by some of the cheap blends yesterday and it made me laugh


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

squatthis said:


> I felt as if a lot of the guys there looked at everyone as if they were just scrounging for free stuff, seemingly forgetting about the price they paid to get in, to park, to eat and to travel there. I asked to try some flavours of a pre-workout drink, and they refused, wanting £25 a tub but refusing to let me try the flavours to find out which I liked. They had every flavour available, but would not open any for tasters. That is one supplement company I will be boycotting.
> 
> The nicest guys were those at maxiraw, they had a genuine conversation gave away decent samples of their new WPI with a shaker, and had good offers on. Shame they had no whey there to buy though.


With all due respect mate there are members on here bragging about the amount of freebies they got so you can see the problem.


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Been going for the last 4 years, hated this years event.

Will not be going next year, really looked forward to it after last years.:sad:


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

doesnt make sense why they wouldnt give out stuff. surely giving away free samples would be good for business as its costing them pennies and even if just 10% buy some then its worthwhile


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Did anyone tell Greg Pit that loads of people look as good or better than him, so why does he think hes so great!? Or did he actually come across quite well in person?

Saw kai Green, great guy to talk too, very intelligent and philosophical, seemed very genuine, and I thanked him for doing the Youtube vids as I find them very inspiring. he also gave me some training tips.

Also Rich Piana was great to talk too, completeloy open about gear and growth use. I think it helped asking sensible questions and not being a moronic chav d1ckhead, i imagine it must become very tedious for them.

I just wrote random crap into those ipads and it worked everytime, [email protected] was a common one  Did anyoe actually write there genuine email!?

Tried Dip and Wide arm challenge and only managed 89 so disappointed, was hoping for a weighted dip challenge as never do more than 20 reps, so was a tough one, I thought id be able to do a load of chins, but the dips exhausted me so much from a cardiovascular stand point.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> With all due respect mate there are members on here bragging about the amount of freebies they got so you can see the problem.


They might have done but bet they spent most of the day queuing. Not my idea of a fun day out!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

squatthis said:


> But what about the costs for us punters? Can't blame us for wanting something back.
> 
> As I said previously, when I had samples which I enjoyed even months after the weekend, I ordered online, therefore increasing their sales. I'm not going to drop good money for supplements they can't even be bothered letting me try out beforehand. Plus, remember that the profit margins that the big brands work with are huge.


I don't blame US guys for wanting a bit back in return but remember this, all the punters paid the promoters, the exhibitors paid the promoters(I think), the promoters paid the NEC group for the hall(s). You paid The NEC group for parking(or their contractors).

Also bear in mind, the amount of punters to what was expected was double or thereabouts which is great for the promoters/NEC group but potentially a nightmare for the exhibitors who didn't bring enough promotional stuff.

I think this event has suddenly became a victim of it's own success and perhaps the promoters should consider an apology to those who went and promise an extra hall for next year? Those who exhibited could perhaps put an apology on their website for any issues caused by unforeseen circumstances at the show? And the punters could perhaps buy their tickets well in advance so that the promoters can warn the exhibitors of the amount of people expected?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Did anyone tell Greg Pit that loads of people look as good or better than him, so why does he think hes so great!? Or did he actually come across quite well in person?
> 
> Saw kai Green, great guy to talk too, very intelligent and philosophical, seemed very genuine, and I thanked him for doing the Youtube vids as I find them very inspiring. he also gave me some training tips.
> 
> ...


I got away with [email protected] when going round for another load of samples


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

L00NEY said:


> doesnt make sense why they wouldnt give out stuff. surely giving away free samples would be good for business as its costing them pennies and even if just 10% buy some then its worthwhile


well it doesn't make sense when people just mindlessly want to fill bags without any reason just because its free, buy yes it makes sense , but you buy for the amount predicted which was nearly half of what turned up hence the shortage./


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Exactly my issue, why go to a show and not be able to taste the whey you're buying.


The ON stand was different. You could taste the new products but not buy. At least they gave me a load of platinum pre samples and t-shirts. The guys were also informative and interested in their customers.

Now the Animal stand had a complete knobend on it who was rude as fúck.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> well it doesn't make sense when people just mindlessly want to fill bags without any reason just because its free, buy yes it makes sense , but you buy for the amount predicted which was nearly half of what turned up hence the shortage./


but your there to promote your business am I wrong? so what if someone gets a few extras...it costs pennies and you know it. the point being they will try the sample and if they like it they will surely buy a tub of whatever you have? win/win


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

L00NEY said:


> but your there to promote your business am I wrong? so what if someone gets a few extras...it costs pennies and you know it. the point being they will try the sample and if they like it they will surely buy a tub of whatever you have? win/win


yes i know but you get very little storage we brouaght and gave out over 10 000 samples we did our bit!


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> yes i know but you get very little storage we brouaght and gave out over 10 000 samples we did our bit!


So which lucky sod had 10,000 samples in their carrier bag????? :001_tt2:


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

good bit of business that epsecially if say 5% of those convert to a sale :thumb:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Did anyone tell Greg Pit that loads of people look as good or better than him, so why does he think hes so great!? Or did he actually come across quite well in person?


He came across very well, very friendly and genuine guy. Wasn't up his own bum at all and spent as much time as he could talking to the people who queued for hours to meet him, big smile on his face the whole time like he was really enjoying meeting everyone. Couldn't fault him at all and I can be pretty cynical!

Watched him doing a talk* at the VIP auditorium thing and while he inevitably did talk about his successes etc as part of the narrative it wasn't in a "look at meeee" or comparative way. Just using his experiences to illustrate points.

All in all I thought he was a top bloke.

* I say talk... it was Greg so I of course mean rant.


----------



## Weedon (Jun 29, 2010)

Someones just tweeted this, just about sums it up!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Vest cnut bottom left lol


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Vest cnut bottom left lol


I think that was the Asian lad who competed on Saturday. Looks like him


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Competed at what?


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

gummyp said:


> The girl from SciTec was extremely hot.
> 
> View attachment 121685


Yes, had to find out who she was, for research purposes I hasten to add... found a good forearm workout ;0)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I stayed out home and spent my money on steaks


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

My 1st time goin, went up from Liverpool sat morn and loved the experience tbh, met a few good guys as well as some top bodybuilders, it was jam packed in parts and squeezin past ppl wad a pain but in the @ss but other than that i paid 20 quid for my ticket got that back in freebies plus met kia greene, matt ogus and so on....defo go next year!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ive heard from a few mates it wasnt as good as previous years...just as well with crutches anyway :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Competed at what?


Looking like a penis with a vest on lol


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Looking like a penis with a vest on lol


There was some really stiff competition for that one :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Weedon said:


> Someones just tweeted this, just about sums it up!


No a sodding chance would u get me there if it was like that ! Carnage


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Looking like a penis with a vest on lol


Definite winner then


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> There was some really stiff competition for that one :whistling:


To be fair we thought most of it was a bit limp and camp.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Vest cnut bottom left lol


far too many low V t-shirts too!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

saxondale said:


> far too many low V t-shirts too!


I thought that mate ! Theres 2 at the bottom with the same top on just different colours, there not together lol


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

I was there Sunday and a lot of you are right the previous years was better and the crowds of people that looked like there at the totally wrong expo were there stinking up the place!

also waited with a mate cos he badly wanted a pic with kai greene, Which turned out to be a nightmare and a complete waste of time as we already queued for an hour little knowing he's gone for a break and "might be back" said the useless stand guy who could've let everyone know why the effin queue wasn't moving!!

I think there should be a limited amount of tickets sold but hey its all about profit so i doubt that will happen.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Did anyone tell Greg Pit that loads of people look as good or better than him, so why does he think hes so great!? Or did he actually come across quite well in person?
> 
> Saw kai Green, great guy to talk too, very intelligent and philosophical, seemed very genuine, and I thanked him for doing the Youtube vids as I find them very inspiring. he also gave me some training tips.
> 
> ...


Can you post a full length picture of yourself so I can compare you against Greg Pitt. Cheers.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Mey said:


> Can you post a full length picture of yourself so I can compare you against Greg Pitt. Cheers.


If you ask a bloke for a "full length" picture you might not get what you were expecting :whistling:


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Wavelength said:


> If you ask a bloke for a "full length" picture you might not get what you were expecting :whistling:


Or maybe that's what I secretly intended


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Mey said:


> Or maybe that's what I secretly intended


Carry on


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been to every expo (this year was the fifth). As mentioned, it is becoming a victim of its own success. With so many different genres of competition available to see, no wonder there is a wide scope of people wanting to go and watch. Loads of average joes, not so many meat heads. Yeh, plenty of lads in vests with nowt to show off. Not as good as previous years, but still well worth it. Got to meet some top guys. Alvin Small, Eddie Hall (guys on Maxi Raw stand), Eddie Elwood, Svend Karlsson, big Zydrunas, Dean Ash, Rich Piana to name a few.


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Although it was a big disappointment compared to last year did anyone go to all 3 days? Was thinking of either going on the Friday or the Sunday next year to avoid all the sh*t, hopefully they will use all the space and not be so Jewish with the samples!


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

I quite enjoyed it tbh although it was my first time. Only problem was I would say is that there was a lot of people there and you would have to squeeze past lines and crowds, so a bigger venue would be better IMO.

I got there about 1pm and there was a ques if you wanted to buy tickets, I reckon I would have had to waite an hour even more,and buy each ticket for £25-30.. some random suspicious cvunt approached me and my friends and sold us 4 tickets for £10 a pop.. I loved it! for a tenner you cant go wrong lol.

Will be going next year also.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

DAZ4966 said:


> I have been to every expo (this year was the fifth). As mentioned, it is becoming a victim of its own success. With so many different genres of competition available to see, no wonder there is a wide scope of people wanting to go and watch. Loads of average joes, not so many meat heads. Yeh, plenty of lads in vests with nowt to show off. Not as good as previous years, but still well worth it. Got to meet some top guys. Alvin Small, Eddie Hall (guys on Maxi Raw stand), Eddie Elwood, Svend Karlsson, big Zydrunas, Dean Ash, Rich Piana to name a few.
> 
> View attachment 121897


wow I would have loved to meet him. The only person I managed to meed was neil hill and zak khan! I could'nt find anyone else or there were huge ques!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that crowd looks ridiculous, aint no way you would get me in that.

Im not very tall so would end up with my face in someones open vest armpit :surrender:


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

DAZ4966 said:


> I have been to every expo (this year was the fifth). As mentioned, it is becoming a victim of its own success. With so many different genres of competition available to see, no wonder there is a wide scope of people wanting to go and watch. Loads of average joes, not so many meat heads. Yeh, plenty of lads in vests with nowt to show off. Not as good as previous years, but still well worth it. Got to meet some top guys. Alvin Small, Eddie Hall (guys on Maxi Raw stand), Eddie Elwood, Svend Karlsson, big Zydrunas, Dean Ash, Rich Piana to name a few.
> 
> View attachment 121897


Just getting into Rich's YouTube stuff, he's huge, puts it into perspective when pictured alongside a none Mutant


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Kermit2 said:


> So which lucky sod had 10,000 samples in their carrier bag????? :001_tt2:


ha ha


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Mey said:


> Can you post a full length picture of yourself so I can compare you against Greg Pitt. Cheers.


Ive been asked about this before see here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/85004-how-fast-can-human-grow-answer-here-16.html Very funny thread

I think id give Pitt a run for his money, and I just do this for fun, in his vids he just is an irratating c0ck!

PS You could put up some pics, if youve toned up your butt since that profile pic


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Ive been asked about this before see here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/85004-how-fast-can-human-grow-answer-here-16.html Very funny thread
> 
> I think id give Pitt a run for his money, and I just do this for fun, in his vids he just is an irratating c0ck!
> 
> PS You could put up some pics, if youve toned up your butt since that profile pic


I think @Mey wanted to actually see you post a picture not link to a three year old thread with deleted pictures... :whistling:



> Last edited by ANABOLIC-EDGE; 01-05-2010 at 10:09 AM.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Brook877 said:


> I think @Mey wanted to actually see you post a picture not link to a three year old thread with deleted pictures... :whistling:


Well the resoponses to the pic gives a good idea.

Also the thread is funny to read, and that fat guy still owes me £5 as he failed to put on 2.2 stone of muscle in 12 months, just baffled people with bullsh1t and they soaked it right up and hated me me for telling the truth


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kimball said:


> They might have done but bet they spent most of the day queuing. Not my idea of a fun day out!


This.

The queue by 10am on the Saturday for the Bodybuilding.com stand was utterly ridiculous.

I stood in it for around 10 minutes then questioned what the hell I was doing queuing for a shaker which I've about 12 of at home, some samples worth a few pence, and if the BSN stand was anything to go by, a t shirt 2 sizes too small.

I probably got about 15 different samples and 4 t shirts from the stands, total value about half the value of my VIP day ticket. I'm really not that desperate for any of the above to waste most of my day waiting for it.

I managed to see a Phil Learney talk, one by Jim Stoppani, the Giants Live talk that featured Big Z and I saw a bit of one of the bodybuilding contests on the USN stage, all of which were of more value than some freebies.

Oh, and the picture I got with Christina Halkiopoulos was worth the £40 alone :lol:

I'll definitely be going back next year, probably with a weekend pass, but I won't be wasting my time trying to get a sachet of NO Xplode.

Lastly, as has been mentioned, the amount of 11 stone idiots in stringer vests was laughable. I too thought I was going to be tiny compared to the majority of people there, but I was probably in the top 20%, if not more, a few utter monsters aside.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Dux said:


> This.
> 
> The queue by 10am on the Saturday for the Bodybuilding.com stand was utterly ridiculous.
> 
> ...


 mg:

damn im sooooo jealous right now


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Weedon said:


> Someones just tweeted this, just about sums it up!


Looks like someone has just turned the lights on at a wearhouse rave lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

FFS...not a single one even looks like they even done a set of curls :innocent:


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

I went with the Mrs on Saturday I thought it was pretty good but way over crowded. I queued for 30 mins to see Flex Lewis only for him to go on lunch 5 mins before I got to him. And I qued an hour to get in the bodybuilding.com stand for some freebees and meet Jim Stoppani only for him to leave before I got in there as well. Other than that I got 12 packets of protein, 17 pre-workouts, 6 t-shirts and 3 shakers. So not too bad. I'll post some pics once I get home.


----------



## collin111 (May 21, 2013)

Bodypower really sucked this year no crowd control the organisers were no where to be seen the security at the halls was like you were entering a prison no air conditioning in the hall..no samples were given out except at the Optimum nutrition and ultralife stand. VIP tickets was a complete joke!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Ive been asked about this before see here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/85004-how-fast-can-human-grow-answer-here-16.html Very funny thread
> 
> I think id give Pitt a run for his money, and I just do this for fun, in his vids he just is an irratating c0ck!
> 
> PS You could put up some pics, if youve toned up your butt since that profile pic


Greg Pitts natural  you cheat honey. There's only so big he can get.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Was looking at going next year, Think I might just take a pass now,

And the photo of that crowd posted above has made me 100% sure id get the rage!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ive decided next year im going on friday lol


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Mey said:


> Greg Pitts natural  you cheat honey. There's only so big he can get.


Its not cheating, it doesnt even come close to levelling the genetic playing field.....honey x


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I enjoyed it. Got photo's with Phil Heath, Kevin Levrone, Rich Piana, Cecil Crossdale, Zak Khan, Neil Hill and Alvin Small. I didn't que for more than 30 mins for any of them on saturday. Really wanted to meet Kai Greene but so did everyone else it seems becuase his que was a madness The ques for samples looked much worse than they were. I only waited in a couple, but they weren't awful. Think the VIP que on saturday was very poorly organised. I'll be back next year, won't catch me in a vest though.


----------

